# Laparoscopy repair inguinal hernia and mesh



## rhorton (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you bill CPT 49650 Laparoscopy, surgical; repair initial inguinal hernia with 49568 Implantation of mesh or other prosthesis for open incisional or ventral hernia repair or mesh for closure of debridement for necrotizing soft tissue infection. All other codes 49652 - 49657 says (includes mesh insertion, when performed); but is not in description for 49650. Any help will be appreciated.:


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, you can use it. If you read the parenthetical comment under the 49658 description, it states "Use 49658 in conjunction with 11004-11006, 49560-49566."

Good luck


----------



## Lbonds (Nov 11, 2014)

the code is questioin was 49650 and it does not fall in the catogoory of 49560-49566 per the cpt book . is this correct?


----------

